
Screen lets people see in front of the truck to pass safely - bookofjoe
https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/98qtam/this_screen_lets_people_see_in_front_of_the_truck/
======
jacquesm
[https://news.samsung.com/global/the-safety-truck-could-
revol...](https://news.samsung.com/global/the-safety-truck-could-
revolutionize-road-safety)

